# New cat wall in the special unit



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Our FIV/FeLV cats got a new wall climber with stairs, ramps, and cubby boxes. This was an Eagle Scout candidate's project for our shelter. He's been working almost a year on it with designs, materials, details. It turned out very well.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW!! he did a BRILL job!! Wish I had even half that wall!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW is Right!!  My cats would be all over that in a Heartbeat!!
Beautiful Job! Well done! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It is also very touching, 
that these very Special Kitties have something they can play on...
since they are confined...
waiting for some Special People to come along...
Pulls at the Heart!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, that is very impressive! What a nice thing for that boy to do for the kitties. I bet they love it.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Holy cow, that is AWESOME! I bet the kitties are all over it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a fabulous addition to your shelter and so happy its there to enrich your FeLv / FIV cats lives. Nice job.

Jeff what is the name of the shelter you volunteer at?


----------

